# Just made my day. Night. Whatever.



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As you all should probably know, I got a Copperband Butterfly Fish yesterday. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater/31728-my-new-butterfly.html

Because it's primarily a grazer and had been in the store for almost two weeks, I was planning on adding it after I could train it to eat my frozen mysis shrimp out of the water column. Tonight though, I was just trying to teach it to eat mysis shrimp. As I was placing the third piece of shrimp into the water, it floated off of my feeding skewer and was quickly seen by the fish. Lo and behold, on its first night of training, *it is already swimming after and eating frozen mysis shrimp with vigor*!

Because it keeps swimming into the glass, because its healthy (Knock on wood), and because it is already eating well, (Knock on wood again), I will add it to the main display tank tomorrow evening at about six. Hurray! There will be pictures and videos! I will try to add this fish more gently then the last one. (Cossie! )

Thanks for reading!!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Today is the day I get to free my fish from the prison it is in! Hurray!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

can't wait to see the pics and video!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it six yet? No. Darn...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

how long has it been in QT?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here, two days. At the store, twelve days. I'm thinking not only will it do better in the main tank where it can graze, but also if it had any sickness, it would have become apparent by now. (Knock on wood.) Acclimation starts in 10 minutes.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As of 6:15, the butterfly has landed! Pics and processed video to come!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I shot some footage tonight of it in the tank. The only fish that seems to disapprove of Aurem, (Latin for gold. $30 is expensive for an SW fish, or so says my Uncle. ) is Rutilis, the wrasse. He acts out by simply hiding behind some of the other rocks in the tank. Aurem and Vulpes were almost immediately swimming together. And the eel is somewhere. 

I'll upload a video tomorrow night. I hope... I don't get home until after 8:00...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's a video! Somehow I got this before the pictures! Oh well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ZBKBgnuBk

Subscribe! Why not?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Hes a stunner!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think so too! As log as he keeps eating, he should last a long time in my tank. (Knock on wood. Wow!!! Again!)


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW! great fish. awesome looking. Mr. Fish pretty much summed it up


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, good luck!


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Great Fish! I think the color is great!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! TOS, I'm feeding everyone shrimp/clam tonight, so we'll see if it will still eat shrimp. Fingers crossed!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay then... I somehow just opened some strange embedded window....

ANYWAYS! The night after my previous post, Aurem ate a few mysis shrimp! Also, last night before watching The Bourne Identity, I fed everyone in the tank. He'll eat the shrimp that he sees, but he takes the longest to see food! 

So, the conclusion I've come to for the best way to currently feed all of the non-eel fish in my tank is to defrost a mysis cube, select an area of the tank, and dump in all of the shrimp and shrimp juice! It will float throughout the tank where almost equal amounts of shrimp will be consumed by everyone!

Look for a new post in my "I Won!!!" thread too! Thanks!


----------

